# Covering exposed fiberglass insulation in attic



## woodardhsd (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a walk-in attic space off of an upstairs bonus room. The walls between the bonus room and attic, and the cathedral ceiling between the living room and attic are insulated with fiberglass batts. The exposed fiberglass side faces the attic. I never paid much attention to it until I went to retrieve a suitcase from the attic that I noticed it was covered in a fine layer of fiberglass insulation.

Is there a product made that I could use to cover up the exposed fiberglass to keep it from becoming airborne and covering everything? I would assume that a plastic vapor barrier would be a bad idea as it could possibly trap moisture. What about some type of breathable fabric (if such a thing exists) or foam panels?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

House wrap is often used as it is vapor permeable and will not create a double vapor barrier. You also want to seal all of the edges so it will act as an air barrier as well.

If you can access any electrical outlets or other penetrations, seal them as well.Always look for plumbing vents that need a path from below to the roof as they often elect to use those knee walls.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

HW is my first choice as well. It will stop convective loops also. Builders tar paper, open-cell siding underlayment foam rolls (may need an ignition barrier though) also work, for a lot less money- check local codes.

Gary


----------

